# Texas flats offroad.



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

We will be heading down there tomorrow afternoon for a night ride. It's a new park in kiln MS. Ill try and get some pics for y'all and let you know how it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Any updates? Pics?


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

I might go do a recon this weekend, close to my home 20.


----------

